# Anyone from south east England



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Anyone going through the process in south east England ? Or Hampshire area ?


----------



## teamug (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, yes we are in South East - Kent and just started on stage one


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

Yes we are in South East - Kent  

Just waiting to go to Panel .......... Had a few problems with our SW !! 

Beckyboo x


----------



## teamug (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

Oh no why have you had problems ?


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tigerbabe I'm in hampshire


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

There are also at least 5 of us in Berks


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in South East area, Kent to be precise.  We were approved in November and are now waiting for matching panel.  The wait is already agonising, and we've only known about the date for 3 days!


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We are in the Norwich area. Don't seem to be many of us here! x


----------



## Little Yellow Bird (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Pajamas 
We're in Cambridge now but originally from Norwich (and regular visitors back) so not too far away !

LYB


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Pyjamas...

I'm in South Essex now but I'm from Norwich originally


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I am in the south east, kent too.


We have had our little boy since sept 30th


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

We're kent too x


----------



## nw1704 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi there,
We're West Sussex/ Surrey borders. We'd enjoy meeting others locally.
xx


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Another Kent here.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm in Hampshire but 5 minutes from Surrey and West Sussex border.


----------

